# What tires to use on Mavic MA40 rims?



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I have a set of XT M732/Mavic MA 40 wheels and I would like your suggestions on which tires out there will fit on these hoops. Thank you.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

anything 26".


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Anything up to 2.35... MA40s are the same width as M231s.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

With the rim being low profile and double walled, the tire bead sits on the inner wall and it's nearly impossible to get the tire on. I'm looking for a tire that has a larger bead circumference. I'm thinking about the challenge of changing flats out on the trail without having to carry monster tire irons. Do you know of any tires that might have a larger bead circumference without peeling off of the rim? These MA40's width are 20mm to my M231's that are 22mm wide. I know Scant had the same challenge with these rims.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sell em to me and buy a set of wheels that will work better for you...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> sell em to me and buy a set of wheels that will work better for you...


Easy there, you already have a YETI with your name on it.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Funny you should ask, I just finished building this 30 minutes ago. That's a Panaracer Magic 2.1 wire bead tire that went on easy, and seems to fit perfectly:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Easy there, you already have a YETI with your name on it.


Oh yeah?

Start squakin' Hollister.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Start squakin' Hollister.


i plead the fifth 

but i still need some "o" dem there hoops


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Funny you should ask, I just finished building this 30 minutes ago. That's a Panaracer Magic 2.1 wire bead tire that went on easy, and seems to fit perfectly:


SAAAWWWEEEEEETTTT! Now yer talkin'. Tell me I'm not crazy. Were other tires hell to get on?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> With the rim being low profile and double walled, the tire bead sit on the inner wall and it's nearly impossible to get the tire on. I'm looking for a tire that has a larger bead circumference. I'm thinking about the challenge of changing flats out on the trail without having to carry monster tire irons. Do you know of any tires that might have a larger bead circumference without peeling off of the rim? These MA40's width are 20mm to my M231's that are 22mm wide. I know Scant had the same challenge with these rims.


Theoretically, all tires (and rims) should have the same bead seat diameter. That being said, there were tires that were more difficult to seat on MA40/2 rims. MA40/2 rims always seemed to have some variance in bead circumfrence whether they were hand rolled by Bontrager or were made in France by Mavic when they finally caught on.

It seems that Ritchey tires were easier to mount and Specialized were very difficult. If you are thinking of using a contemporary tire, WTB's have been easy to mount for me as well as Kenda tires.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Funny you should ask, I just finished building this 30 minutes ago. That's a Panaracer Magic 2.1 wire bead tire that went on easy, and seems to fit perfectly:


Let me guess, the trick was levering up the tire using that 10cm presta valve stem


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Here are the results of my 2.1 tire experience with ma-40  

not all 2.1's are created equally........


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Here are the results of my 2.1 tire experience with ma-40
> 
> not all 2.1's are created equally........


Yes I heard about your ballet recital. You were pretty lucky on that one, eh? So did you have the same tire challange with your hoops before settling on that particular 2.1?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Theoretically, all tires (and rims) should have the same bead seat diameter. That being said, there were tires that were more difficult to seat on MA40/2 rims. MA40/2 rims always seemed to have some variance in bead circumfrence whether they were hand rolled by Bontrager or were made in France by Mavic when they finally caught on.
> 
> It seems that Ritchey tires were easier to mount and Specialized were very difficult. If you are thinking of using a contemporary tire, WTB's have been easy to mount for me as well as Kenda tires.


I have two Michelin Hot S tires that were bought at different times and one tire is a 2.1 and the other a 2.2. The 2.1 is larger than the 2.2, but theoretically it should be the reverse.

I have several different vintage Ritchey tires and a few pairs of newer WTB tires that I'll try. Thank you.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Yes I heard about your ballet recital. You were pretty lucky on that one, eh?


Ha! I didn't feel lucky....



YETIFIED said:


> So did you have the same tire challange with your hoops before settling on that particular 2.1?


Not with those tires (that should have been a clue) I can say from my experience that if they are not a pain to get on and they fit loose it may be trouble. By far the hardest rims to get tires on though are the MA6 rims 

b.t.w those are Ritchey Z-max WCS 2.1's


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Ha! I didn't feel lucky....
> 
> I'm talking about not breaking anything.
> 
> ...


I have the Z max wcs' in the clay color, but they have a different tread. I also have some SpeedMax and MegaBites I'll try. I guess I better throw those MA6's in the trash.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm talking about not breaking anything.


Dude, Don't under estimate my cat like reflexes 

I don't think we were going too fast 



YETIFIED said:


> I guess I better throw those MA6's in the trash.


nahhh just use three or four tire levers you'll be fine.....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I ran Porc 1's back in the day on MA-2's and I dreaded ever getting a flat. Had to carry three steel tire levers every where I went back them. I actually wrecked the bead on a tire trying to get one on. It was easier getting kevlar beaded on those rims. Wire bead was a war.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Dude, Don't under estimate my cat like reflexes
> 
> BBBAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!LOL!!!
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll try the multiple levers first.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> I ran Porc 1's back in the day on MA-2's and I dreaded ever getting a flat. Had to carry three steel tire levers every where I went back them. I actually wrecked the bead on a tire trying to get one on. It was easier getting kevlar beaded on those rims. Wire bead was a war.


porc's are are a tough tire to mount on any rim. I can only imagine ....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Here are the results of my 2.1 tire experience with ma-40
> 
> not all 2.1's are created equally........


ooh, ya, I forgot about that one. Thats pretty weird. I would run something that fit tight and deal with it if you got a flat rather than risk something coming off.

The width of the tire, theoretically, shouldnt have an affect on how the bead and rim hook interface with each other. Maybe the Ritchey was a little oversized and that particular rim rolled a little small.

Typically, Mavic rims arent real tight in my experience. The worst have been Sun for me.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The width of the tire, theoretically, shouldnt have an affect on how the bead and rim hook interface with each other. Maybe the Ritchey was a little oversized and that particular rim rolled a little small.


SS Mike (and you) are correct I have several sets of MA-40's and they all seem to be slightly different as fas as finished outer diameter. I think Ritchey's run a little large thus making them easier to install (and perhaps come off)


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

in my BITD bike shop days I once had a pile (like 30) MA40 rims donated. I gave most of them away to friends & kept a few back. I havent used every rim out there, but they're definately one of the hardest rims to fit & remove tyres. steel bead onza porcs were a nightmare.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a Pulstar hub laced to an MA 40. Most tires that I can remember mounting have required 2-3 levers to get on. I hate it when that middle lever gets flipped at your face when the bead shifts. I have ran Ritchey Force, IRCs, psycho and darts on it. It is now just collecting dust on the wheel rack. 

urmb


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

FWIW, the rim in the photo above was made by Mavic, it wasn't re-rolled by Bontrager (not sure how much that matters). I have a couple more that I'll be building, I'll let you know if they are any different.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> ... it wasn't re-rolled by Bontrager.


What does one of his re-rolled rims look like? 
Was there a decal/label he used? 
Visible weld line?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

They were 700c Mavic MA-2 and MA-40 rims that he cut down and re-rolled into 26" mountain bike rims. The seams weren't welded, and I don't think he put the labels back on (though I could be wrong about that). At the time, there weren't any light weight rim options for MTB's, so in typical Keith fashion, he just made some himself. It didn't take too long for Mavic to catch on and start making them, which led to the other Mavic rims such as the 117, 217, 238, etc.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

holden said:


> What does one of his re-rolled rims look like?
> Was there a decal/label he used?
> Visible weld line?


yeah, pretty sure the original decal would have come off as they were over the original seam if I recall. Keith didnt put on another decal.

Rumor has it, he started out with 40h Super Champion rims that he dug out of Specialized's dumpsters. I havent confirmed that from Keith though.


----------

